# Anyone use a long hose for moving their wine?



## monkfe (Nov 13, 2016)

So after this years wine pressing and carrying 52 gal of wine into my basement (where is everyone who wants my wine on this day?), leaving a long trail of wine droplets to clean up along the way. I thought of setting up a large (3/4) reinforced type clear plastic tubing in my garage to bring it to my storage container directly. It would by about 20 to 25 ft gravity fed. Any thoughts? anyone done similar? In the off season, I'm thinking of flushing it out, blow it out with air, then cap and add some of those water absorbing packets to keep humidity/mold down.


----------



## winehomie (Nov 13, 2016)

just seems like it would be a lot of trouble to keep clean, I would be paranoid it would infect my wine with something and 50+ gallons would be a big chance to take, just my opinion.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 13, 2016)

I have alot of people who bought the Allinonewinepump in order move from 1 story to another. I only use a 3/8'' ID hose for racking.

There is a typically a way to drill a hole from the garage to the basement using a 1/2'' hole to run the tubing thru


----------



## havlikn (Nov 13, 2016)

Funny you ask, this year I added 1/2" tubing that runs probably 35 ft. I have it hooked up to a shurflo pump and run it from my garage to basement. I run clean water through it for 5 minutes, then add SO2 for another five minutes. Drain then run wine through it. Worked like I intended it to


----------



## bkisel (Nov 13, 2016)

It should work. I've seen milk run from the cow's utter through tubing to a collection vessel. I do however believe you'd need to wash and sanitize* before and after* each use/run.

e.g. for Dairy farm...

Immediately after milking:

4.Acid-rinse	Rinse pipeline and bulk tank with lukewarm or cold acidified water.
___ gallons clean water
___ ounces acid cleaner
Do not recirculate rinse solution.
Circulate 2-3 minutes and drain. Repeat running air through for 2-3 min.
Visually inspect line, receiver jar, etc., for proper cleaning.

Immediately before milking:

1.Sanitize	Flush pipeline and bulk tank with sanitizer immediately before milking, using:
___ gallons clean water
___ ounces sanitizer
Circulate 2-3 minutes and drain.
Sanitize hand-washed parts.
Let drain.


----------



## monkfe (Nov 13, 2016)

Any issues with using the 1/2 hose with lets say a stray grape or skin getting stuck in the line? I suppose could run it through a coarse strainer to remove any of those first. I usually don't worry about them as I just dump the whole bucket into the container.


----------



## havlikn (Nov 13, 2016)

I have a strainer before the pump so it filters it out


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2016)

I use hoses like that all the time (3/4 inch). They are indispensable! 

For all of my hoses, I use quick connects. They are fantastic! I use them to connect to my mini pump, and to my syphon/exhaust pipes. 

See pic below..





You can get them at Lowes or any good hardware store and they are made of non-corrosive brass. 

The best part is that I have a male connecter on one end of my hose, and a female connecter on the other end. 

After use, I... 

- run hot water through the hose 
- hang hose up to drain/dry for 20 minutes or so. 
- coil the hose up
- give a good squirt of k-meta solution into the hose
- insert male into female connecter (in effect, sealing the hose)


----------



## NorCal (Nov 15, 2016)

Going down, no prob. Going up you will need to check pump specs/tube size. It takes a lot of work to lift water, I know my little pumb struggles at 5 feet lift.


----------



## Stevelaz (Nov 16, 2016)

My neighbor does about 300 gallons a year with his buddies and they ferment for a week in the big blue barrels in the garage. Then uses a long garden hose, prob at least 60-70 feet, ran down the side of house and into the basement where he fills about 8 or so of his demijons. On the garage end they use a pump, like to drain pool, and pump from the barrels. they are on cell phones communicating when to start and stop the pump. I couldn't believe it when i first saw that but it works pretty well. Last year while pumping, a section of the hose broke and wine was squirting all over the yard, kinda funny scene, figured they lost a few gallons. Party afterward is great!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 16, 2016)

My water always tastes a bit icky when I take a swig from a garden hose.


----------



## stickman (Nov 17, 2016)

Yea, a garden hose is not a good choice as many have strong plasticizers and other additives to deal with outdoor all weather conditions. When we were kids we thought the hose water tasted great.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 17, 2016)

The hose breaking is funny??? 

It's more like......


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2016)

How do you think wineries move their wine? Tubing, just on a larger scale. You can buy reinforced tubing which holds its shape much better. I am a small operation and I use 1 inch tubing to move from area to area. I press outside on the crush pad and pump into the winery. It takes about 10 minutes to fill a 200 gallon tank with that size tubing and smallish pump.


----------



## AZMDTed (Nov 17, 2016)

NorCal said:


> My water always tastes a bit icky when I take a swig from a garden hose.



Growing up I always enjoyed the taste of water from a hose. Now I realize that it's one of many things I grew up with waiting to kill me, but it does bring back memories.


----------



## stickman (Nov 17, 2016)

I use 3/4" Nutriflex tubing to pump from tank to tank. I also have 1" PEX (cross-linked Polyethylene) tubing going from the garage to the basement.


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 27, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> Growing up I always enjoyed the taste of water from a hose. Now I realize that it's one of many things I grew up with waiting to kill me, but it does bring back memories.



I don't know how old your are, but if it tasted good it was probably a rubber hose.


----------

